# Web Development > ASP.NET Windows start service failure

## webindian2007

Can you tell me how to build and Run a windows service?

When I try to run a windows service project I got the eror message like this:
"Windows start service failure:
----------------------------
Cannot start service from the command line or debugger.A windows service must first be installed
(using installutil.exe) and then started with the server explorer, Windows services Administrative 
tool or the NET START command. "
--------------------------------

Can you tell me how to overcome this dificulty? and tell me i get good notes/ppt about windows service? Where i get installutil.exe?

----------


## Strider1985

> Can you tell me how to build and Run a windows service?
> 
> When I try to run a windows service project I got the eror message like this:
> "Windows start service failure:
> ----------------------------
> Cannot start service from the command line or debugger.A windows service must first be installed
> (using installutil.exe) and then started with the server explorer, Windows services Administrative 
> tool or the NET START command. "
> --------------------------------
> ...




hey guys, even I am encountering the same problem, can anyone tell me what to do in this case.

any help would really be appreciated.

Regards,
Strider.

----------

